# Burbage Tunnel - Oct 2011



## PaulPowers (Oct 9, 2011)

> Disused railway bridge, Burbage,which carried the old Macclesfield Road over the line. Viewed looking NE over Burbage and Buxton. The bridge is completely filled some 15 yards in. To the north west lies the 500 yd Burbage Tunnel which took the line into the Goyt Valley.



It's far too wet to go draining so I decided to head down an old train tunnel I was told about in the middle of the Derbyshire hills.

Water was pouring out of the roof so taking pics was difficult with the high level of moisture in the air but I carried on regardless.

The tunnel has had all the features pretty much stripped out or bricked off so it's basically just a long dark and very wet massive tunnel. 












A little light play


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 10, 2011)

one reason why i don't do tunnels or mines much can't be bothered with all the problems  like holding your breath . Nice pictures mate


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 10, 2011)

I think that's ace ,, good work Pincheck you gotta love a train tunnel.


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 10, 2011)

The holding your breath and running in a 5 foot drain is difficult, this was a sunday walk


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 10, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> The holding your breath and running in a 5 foot drain is difficult, this was a sunday walk



very true


----------



## nelly (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice stuff


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 10, 2011)

thats impresive great report thanks for sharing


----------

